# Garmin 810 time off by 2 hours



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I recently purchased a used Garmin Edge 800 and have been playing around with it and used it on a couple of rides. For some reason, the time is wrong by 2 hours. I've had a few Garmin GPS watches, and they always get their time from satellites so are always right. I looked through the setup stuff and could not find anything.

What am I missing???

Thanks,
Mark

Edit: Wrong model in title, it is a Garmin Edge 800.


----------



## mast3rof0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not familiar specifically with the Edge 800, but with the GPS devices I have used in the past, the time was set via the satellites, but you still had to set the timezone, which is what this possibly sounds like.

Some of the newer ones do this automatically now based on a timezone map and your coordinates. But not sure about the edge 800


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if it's 2 hours even, I'd agree that there's a time zone setting that you're missing somewhere.

are you anywhere near a time zone boundary when you ride?


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.justanswer.com%2Fgps%2F5nom2-adjust-time-day-setting-garmin-800.html&ei=xsl5UeKaI4T49gTOqoHABw&usg=AFQjCNEx1dLyWzGSb0VoPv1-iXT8mtVryQ&sig2=ndsSi6SWwVz4NdjLROuANQ&bvm=bv.45645796,d.eWU

This may help. I think the 'initial setup' may have been setup with something incorrect. I looked in my 800, and I can't find a Time Zone or DST option, so I think that would be part of the initial setup. If not, then maybe a master reset is in order.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Acording to page 41 of the Garmin 800 Owner's Manual

Time Zones
Each time you turn on the device and aquire satellites, the device automatically detects your time zone and the current time of day.​
That doesn't explain your situation.

Is the firmware up to date?

Is it in "Indoor Training Mode" (ie GPS off)? That doesn't seem logical, since you said you've taken it on some rides.

Maybe you'll have to take the nuclear route and do a Factory Default Reset.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts. I checked the manual too, and saw the same think that Ian posted, that it should automatically know your time zone and current time. I am not near a time zone boundary, and GPS mode is certainly on, as I have a couple of tracks from rides already. I went through the initial setup when I got it, but not a full factory default reset.

I did send an email to Garmin and will wait for a response from them. Otherwise I will perform the full nuke reset and see what happens. I will post up what happens.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this. I went riding over the holiday and during the ride I noticed my 510 was two hours off. Later during the ride it went to being an hour off and at the end of the ride the time was correct. I have ridden twice since last weekend and it seems to be fine now.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting here, made me realize I forgot to post the resolution! Turns out my time zone file or something was corrupt. After a few back and forths with Garmin, they sent me a new file. I deleted the old one, dropped the new one onto the unit, and when powered up it showed the correct time, and has ever since.

Orthoguy: Sounds like you have a different issue. Were you riding in a different location/time zone from the last time you powered it on? Maybe it just took a while to figure out where it was?


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I was riding in a different area (100 miles west) than i was riding prior but I wasn't in a different time zone. I figured it was just a glitchy type of thing as it sorted its self out within the span of the ride.


----------

